# Urdu: Translated Texts



## ihsaan

Hi,
I know that to translate is "tarjuma karna", but how do I express a subtitle or category such as "Translated texts"?

Can I write something like tarjume wale texts, or is this completely wrong?


----------



## Alfaaz

ترجمہ - _tarjama - translation, etc._
مُتَرْجِم _- mutarjim - translator, etc._
مُتَرْجَم _- mutarjam - translated, etc._


----------



## ihsaan

Thank you! So... mutarjam texts? Is it mutarjam whether the object is singular or plural?


----------



## iskander e azam

ihsaan said:


> Thank you! So... mutarjam texts? Is it mutarjam whether the object is singular or plural?



Hi ihsaan,

mutarjam remains unchanged whatever the number of the noun accompanying it.

ترجمہ شدہ also means translated. It is more middle-brow than mutarjam. Use which of the two serves your audience.

Yours sincerely,

Alex


----------



## iskander e azam

ihsaan said:


> Can I write something like tarjume wale texts, or is this completely wrong?



ihsaan SaaHib,

waalaa/waale/waalii is only ever applied to humans.

Yours sincerely,

Alex


----------



## ihsaan

Thank you for your explanations, Alex! Very helpful.


----------



## marrish

iskander e azam said:


> waalaa/waale/waalii is only ever applied to humans.


I beg to differ on this point. I second your previous post.

tarjamah kiyaa hu'aa matn ترجمہ کیا ہوا متن
tarjamah kardah matn ترجمہ کردہ متن
tarjamah hu'aa matn ترجمہ ہوا متن
tarjamah shudah matn ترجمہ شُدہ متن
tarjamah waalaa matn ترجمہ والا متن

aap ko asl urduu  kii kitaab paRhnaa hae yaa tarjame waalii?
آپ کو اصل اردو کی کتاب پڑھنا ہے یا ترجمہ والی؟


----------



## iskander e azam

marrish SaaHib, 

I defer to your understanding on this point.

Yours sincerely,

Alex


----------



## Alfaaz

ihsaan said:
			
		

> Thank you! So... mutarjam texts? Is it mutarjam whether the object is singular or plural?


 You're welcome. All of the questions have already been answered in detail by iskander e azam and marrish SaaHibaan and ترجمہ شدہ is another option as they have indicated! مترجم is shorter and therefore seems to be used more often on book covers, etc...!

(The reason for posting this was merely to reply to your post, so it wouldn't appear like I had ignored your question. I have also seen your questions in this thread, but was waiting for other forum members to also contribute suggestions/opinions!)


----------



## ihsaan

Thank you so much to all of you. I am incredibly grateful for all of your input! Is there any wonder I love this forum?


----------



## Qureshpor

iskander e azam said:


> ihsaan SaaHib,
> 
> waalaa/waale/waalii is only ever applied to humans.
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> 
> Alex


lambe lambe siiNgoN vaallii bhaiNseN aur bakriyaaN

baRaa hii CID hai vuh niilii chhatrii vaalaa ...from a film song (God)

moTii jild vaalii kitaab kis ke paas hai?

muuNchhoN vaalaa jinn

jaan nikaalne vaalaa farishtah


----------



## iskander e azam

Qureshpor said:


> lambe lambe siiNgoN vaallii bhaiNseN aur bakriyaaN
> 
> baRaa hii CID hai vuh niilii chhatrii vaalaa ...from a film song (God)
> 
> moTii jild vaalii kitaab kis ke paas hai?
> 
> muuNchhoN vaalaa jinn
> 
> jaan nikaalne vaalaa farishtah



قریشپور صاحب،
مرِّش صاحب نے میری غلط فہمی لڑی میں فاش کی لیکن اس نے مثالیں نہیں دیے۔ جن مثالیں آپ نے پیش کی ان کے لیے شکریہ۔
آپ کا مخلص،
سکندر


----------



## marrish

iskandar saaHib, I mentioned inanimate things just in passing back then but the focus of my post was on different ways to say "translated" rather than on adequately illustrating the point that '_waalaa_' is not only ever applied to human beings.
What Qureshpor SaaHib did is providing straight-cut examples which show that besides humans, there are 5 different classes of subjects which go together with _waalaa_, out of which only 1 are non-human inanimate nouns. Contrary to that, each of the remaining four different classes mentioned by Q SaaHib pertains to living non-humans.


I can add that on hindsight there is some truth to your old assertion re 'waalaa's restriction to humans, but only in this meaning :
   2) والا wālā P  والا _wālā_ - adj. Exalted, eminent, respectable, high, superior, &c.: — _wālā-jāh_, or _wālā-shān_, adj. Of elevated rank or dignity: — _wālā-qadr_, adj. Of high worth or excellence; of high dignity: — _ḥuẓūr-ě-wālā_, Your Highness.


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish SaaHib, perhaps we should also mention a usage that is common but frowned upon by purists.

yih vaalaa/vaalii: This one 

vuh vaalaa/vaalii: That one


----------



## marrish

In exchange for that I can give you an example with a number: ek sau waalaa noT.


----------



## marrish

Qureshpor said:


> vuh vaalaa/vaalii: That one


Also with an adjective like in 'kaun-sii qamiis chaahiye? wuh laal waalii de deN. Maps perfectly with your 'vuh vaalaa' where 'vaalaa' is translated as 'one', That red one. Quite a discovery!


----------



## iskander e azam

صاحبان!
اردو سیکھنے والوں کے لیے آپ بہت کچھ کر رہے ہیں۔
مجھ سے اور ان سے شکریہ۔


----------

